# New Breville machine announced.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

It's basically a dual boiler with a grinder built in with a few bits. Sorry if this has already been covered, I've heard nothing of it!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

That is incredible. Whatever you think of all that automation, you've got to hand it to breville/sage. Some of those features would make almost any machine better.

Not sure about built in grinder (especially with no dose adjustment) but this does look like they are really spending on RnD which is great to see.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not for me , it up against bean 2 cup machines, but giving the illusion of control and being a barista to its owner.....

Sure if will have its market for those that don't want to or feel they can learn to tamp and steam .

Does say if it had the preinfsuion setting if the sag DB or not

Which features would you like to see in a machine oracle ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This really is a B2C machine with one part of the process handed over to the user. This would definitely take some of the romance out for me, but the features are comprehensive and very useful.

You can choose pressure, you can choose level of microfoam in your milk, you can choose tamp pressure, the hot water tap behind the group head so your americano is made automatically without moving the cup, auto steam wand purging, it has lots of bells and whistles.

It seems like a good compromise between convenience and interaction with the machine, you can still tweak the process to get the best results but with so many of the user variables taken out.

Even if I wouldn't buy it myself I'm glad Breville are bringing long overdue tech to the market.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My daughter would love this machine


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There's a lot of electrics in there to break .

Price £2000? Based on it being a $2000 machine ...

Seems like you would be part sacrificing money on a machine that doesn't have the best grinder in the world for something to tamp and steam for you.

Is it the smart grinder in there or something else .

Edit - USA and AUS website says integrated conical burr grinder , doesn't go into detail . Would imagine it's something mc2 burr size .

Would be interesting when the uk price comes out to see the £s it costs could be used to but new kit and training say.

It loos like a machine from heaven for John Lewis ,,,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> There's a lot of electrics in there to break .
> 
> Price £2000?
> 
> ...


It's true that unlike many things made today, a good coffee machine will last nigh on forever if treated properly. But just having electronics doesn't make it more likely to break, especially when they are all relatively simple. Only time can tell if the parts used are cheap and prone to fault, but its not a given.

I agree its expensive (although I hate to imagine what a machine from one of the classic manufacturers with all these features would cost), and the grinder is likely average at best, if we judge it by Brevilles previous products.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Fair points , end of day it's not for me really. I'm kinda dissing a product I have no desire to own.

Same as with digital hi if systems . I prefer the sound and sense and pleasure from vinyl

Doesn't mean I'm right , it's just what I like

If it had a whacking great lever on it







.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It hasn't got an integrated EK43


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> It hasn't got an integrated EK43


Or an integrated egg poacher!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> It hasn't got an integrated EK43


Or an integrated holographic imogen to tamp for me.......


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

oracleoftruth said:


> That is incredible. Whatever you think of all that automation, you've got to hand it to breville/sage. Some of those features would make almost any machine better.
> 
> Not sure about built in grinder (especially with no dose adjustment) but this does look like they are really spending on RnD which is great to see.


It's the first bean to cup style machine that has impressed me. I love the autopurge and huge display.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Seen the vid. It would suit a certain market (my Mother-in-law would love it but she also likes Costa)

For me though - I'm out. It'll be a nightmare when it goes wrong and where is the upgrade path? (all my obsessions must have an upgrade path!!)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Daren said:


> where is the upgrade path? (all my obsessions must have an upgrade path!!)


http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vesuvius-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine.html


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vesuvius-dual-boiler-espresso-coffee-machine.html


Do you work in sales? You've convinced me - where do I sign?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The grinder is a cut down smart grinder with the same burr set, this tbh is the machine that will appeal to the average John Lewis Customer, I think the closest machine in concept is the Fracino Cybercino which has even less manual control possible and is £5.5k, I think the Oracle would likely make a good machine for a lot of offices, or hairdressers etc but it's not aimed at people like us. Given the results in the cup from the Sage DB I would imagine the Oracle will make a far better cup of coffee than the majority of more traditional B2C machines.


----------

